# A job



## Keekz (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello! My name is Keekz. I'm 20 years old and struggle with Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Social Phobia. I used to live with my mother who worked full time and also acted as my 'carer'. She didn't need to shower me or dress me or wipe my butt, but i did rely on her to get me to doctors appointments and as my support in life. After a while she found a boyfriend and I was pushed to the side. All or nothing I guess. It made me very sad and upset and I brought this up to her. It caused her to get physical with me (Her anger is outrageous, Part of being bipolar i guess) and so I was sent to live with my father. My dad works in a mining town where the pay is very nice for almost all of the jobs here. 

I've sort of been psyching myself up. Telling myself that I need to grow up and get into the work force. I'm hoping to get a job at the cleaning place here in town that clean the houses and units that miners live in. I think its probably the best fitting job for a person like me, something that doesn't require a great deal of social interaction and also working with money (which my anxiety makes me terrible at). I know that its the best thing for me but whenver I talk about it with people I get like this weird feeling in my throat. Like i'm choking up. My eyes start to water and I feel like I could just burst into tears. I know this is the fear of the unknown and my anxiousness taking over and me over thinking things. 

So here I am. Making a pledge to myself and everyone here that I AM going to get a job. I am going to be able to buy the things that will make me happy and feel independent.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

You can do it! You have the right attitude, and that's definitely the first step.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I don't have SA*

A lot of evil people have judged me as unfit for work after all my grand history of what I've done.

I'll merely accept the way of western society but there's a severely wrongly inverted cult of not allowing work for certain people. I could work as a judge of scumdogs to not allow to be country leaders

But the 'Hello, yes/no' plankton scum shouldn't be ruling their superiors as junior retards to them. How do they get this occupation? 
I bet this was rooted for smart office civvies to determine the suitability of Army people by deciding they're too old or too young, not fit or don't like mud, vehicles or guns... by these judgers who don't possess any of those qualities or experience.

But given rules to use.

My mind was straight until this sect of society popped up.

Who decides who gets a gold medal in Olympics? People who never did any exercise?


----------

